# Welchen Editor?



## kuhl (11. Aug 2006)

Welchen Editor benutzt ihr zum programmieren?
Ich benutze im mom den JBuilder, aber irgendwie gefällt der mir net... Könnt mir ja mal ein paar Vorschläge machen, welchen ihr benutzt. 

THX


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

Gibts hier schon 1001 Threads zu.

Die Liste der professionellen Java-IDEs ist kurz:

- Borland JBuilder
- IntelliJ IDEA
- Oracle JDeveloper
- Eclipse
- Netbeans


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Aug 2006)

Hi,

JBuilder ist nicht nur ein Editor, sondern eine IDE, also eine Entwicklungsumgebung.

Ich nutze Netbeans. Aber nicht wegen dem Editor, sondern dem GUI-Teil (Mantisse). Der Editor von Netbeans ist IMHO genauso gut wie der von Eclipse. Allerdings hat Eclipse ein paar Schmankerl mehr (wie z.B. der Hinweis auf nicht genutze Variablen/Objekte). Die Unterschiede dieser Editoren zu dem von JBuilder ist m.E. wirklich unbedeutend. 

Mit einem reinen Editor ohne IDE habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

Abgesehen das "irgendwie gefällt der mir net" natürlich keine so superpräzise Aussage ist, auf Basis derer man eine anderslautende fundierte Empfehlung geben könnte.


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Aug 2006)

Stimmt AlArenal,

aber da er mir "au net gefällt" habe ich das nicht hinterfragt. Das Nichtgefallen liegt bei mir daran, dass der JBuilder auf meiner Möhre krätzelangsam ist ...


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Was für Netbeans und Eclipse auch gilt. Die brauchen beide Ewigkeiten, bis sie gestartet sind. Zudem liegen sie dann auch noch recht schwer im RAM. Da bevorzuge ich lieber unaufgeblasene Editoren, wie Notepad++, welche noch in der gleichen Sekunde aufgehen, wie man sie angeklickt hat.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2006)

Wie wichitg ist den die Startzeit für ne IDE? Die macht man einmal auf und dann bleibt sie auf.
Und das 'tonnenschwer im RAM' ist normal auch kein Problem, da man als Entwickler in der Regel doch mindestens 2GB RAM hat  :wink:


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2006)

Der Nachteil bei Editoren wie Notebpad++ ist natürlich der fehlende Komfort. Deshalb bevorzuge ich allemal eine IDE.

Gruß,
Snape


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wichitg ist den die Startzeit für ne IDE? Die macht man einmal auf und dann bleibt sie auf.
> Und das 'tonnenschwer im RAM' ist normal auch kein Problem, da man als Entwickler in der Regel doch mindestens 2GB RAM hat  :wink:



Naja meine Entwicklungsumgebung ist nicht den ganzen Tag lang offen. Manchmal möchte man gewissen Programme auch nur mal schnell compilieren, um zu gucken, wo der Fehler liegt. Das geht einfach schneller mit kleinen leichten Editoren, als mit ner IDE, die 20 Sekunden zum einlesen aller Plugins braucht.

Wenn ich auf meinem Rechner nicht auch ab und zu spielen würde, hätt ich ehrlich gesagt nur 512 MB RAM statt 1 GB. 2 GB sind deutlichst übertrieben. IDEs, die so viel benötigen, gehen einfach verschwenderisch mit den Ressourcen um. Eine IDE hat keine Rechtfertigung mit über 80 MB im RAM zu liegen, wenn man nur Quelltexte dort eintippt.

Programme sollten nur dass viel RAM einnehmen, wenn dieser auch wirklich zur Lösung des eigentlichen Problems benutzt wird und nicht zum Selbstmanagement. Reicht schon. wenn Windows diesen Ressourcenoverhead mit jeder Version immer weiter hochtreibt... dann müssen die Programme das nicht noch nachmachen.

Bei Video- oder Audiobearbeitung können mal größere Datenmengen anfallen, was dann so große RAM Mengen, wie 2 GB auch rechtfertigt.



> Der Nachteil bei Editoren wie Notebpad++ ist natürlich der fehlende Komfort. Deshalb bevorzuge ich allemal eine IDE.



Ich sehe da keinen Komfortunterschied; Quelltext tippen kann ich in jedem beliebigen Texteditor. Wenn ich unbedingt noch per Tastendruck mein Programm kompilieren lassen will, kann ich das auch in Notepad++ einrichten. Viel eher h#lt man Programme dadurch auch unabhängig und man kann sie jederzeit ohne eine spezielle IDE compilieren. Die Skripe zum compilieren sind übersichtlicher, als langgezogene xml Dateien mit allem möglichen Kram drin und man weiss dadurch wirklich, wofür jede einzelne Zeile in welcher Datei gut ist und hat nich 5-6 Projektdateien, die nur für IDE X nutzbar sind.


----------



## kuhl (11. Aug 2006)

Ja, ich komm mit dem JBuilder nicht richtig zurecht, will halt auch ein paar andere IDEs Ausprobieren. Habe mir jetzt mal den eclipse geladen, sieht schonmal gan gut aus....wie bekomm ich da jetzt externe klassen rein??? wie z.b. die Prog1Tools??? weil wenn ich da jetzt am anfag


```
import Prog1Tools;
```

schreibe kommt ne Fehlermeldung...


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du doch erstmal Java lernen, ehe du dich mit den großen IDEs beschäftigst? Das vereinfacht die Bedienung von IDEs nämlich ungemein, weil man weiß für welchen Zweck man nach welcher Einstellungsmöglichkeit suchen muss.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich sehe da keinen Komfortunterschied; Quelltext tippen kann ich in jedem beliebigen Texteditor.


Wenn du da keinen Unterschied siehst, kannst du offensichtlich keine IDE bedienen.
Große Projekte sind ohne eine vernünftige IDE nahezu kaum noch zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Welche Komfortfeatures sollte ich denn brauchen? Auf Code-completition kann ich auch verzichten. Ist ganz nett, aber ich komm auch ohne aus. Der Editor für die GUI ermöglicht es einem zwar auch, seine Wünsche an die GUI zu realisieren, jedoch gefällt mir der daraus erzeugt Quelltext nicht. Schon allein weil er in den Frame Klassen auch immer gleich alle möglichen Listener-Interfaces implementiert. Das ist dann nicht mehr wirklich übersichtlich.

Was CVS angeht, das kann man auch per Skript benutzen und brauch keine große IDE dafür. Was bleibt nun noch übrig, was an einer IDE so unverzichtbar sein soll?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und mehr als ein Programm zu installieren, ist nicht möglich? 



> Wenn ich auf meinem Rechner nicht auch ab und zu spielen würde, hätt ich ehrlich gesagt nur 512 MB RAM statt 1 GB. 2 GB sind deutlichst übertrieben. IDEs, die so viel benötigen, gehen einfach verschwenderisch mit den Ressourcen um. Eine IDE hat keine Rechtfertigung mit über 80 MB im RAM zu liegen, wenn man nur Quelltexte dort eintippt.



Wieviele IDEs hast du schon selbst entwickelt, um das beurteilen zu können? Ich hab 1.5 GB RAM und das ist okay. Multitaksing ist ja schon eine Weile erfunden und daher hat man ja nicht immer (ich eigentlich nie) nur eine Anwendung (die IDE) geöffnet.
Eclipse arbeitet unter der Haube z.B. für die diversen Suchfunktionen mit Lucene und das man für ne 'Suchmaschine' etwas mehr Hubraum benötigt, sollte einleuchten. Abgesehen davon ist es doch völlig klar, dass ich für meine Arbeit das passende Arbeitsgerät wähle, mit dem ich am produktivsten bin. Wenn das nunmal die IDE Xyz ist, dann trage ich auch Sorge dafür dass sie ordentlich läuft...



> Programme sollten nur dass viel RAM einnehmen, wenn dieser auch wirklich zur Lösung des eigentlichen Problems benutzt wird und nicht zum Selbstmanagement. Reicht schon. wenn Windows diesen Ressourcenoverhead mit jeder Version immer weiter hochtreibt... dann müssen die Programme das nicht noch nachmachen.



Ist doch nicht ernstzunehmendes Geschwafel. Glaubst du die großen IDEs okkupieren mal einfach aus Lust und Laune lauter RAM, den sie gar nicht brauchen? 



> > Der Nachteil bei Editoren wie Notebpad++ ist natürlich der fehlende Komfort. Deshalb bevorzuge ich allemal eine IDE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sehe da keinen Komfortunterschied; Quelltext tippen kann ich in jedem beliebigen Texteditor. Wenn ich unbedingt noch per Tastendruck mein Programm kompilieren lassen will, kann ich das auch in Notepad++ einrichten. Viel eher h#lt man Programme dadurch auch unabhängig und man kann sie jederzeit ohne eine spezielle IDE compilieren. Die Skripe zum compilieren sind übersichtlicher, als langgezogene xml Dateien mit allem möglichen Kram drin und man weiss dadurch wirklich, wofür jede einzelne Zeile in welcher Datei gut ist und hat nich 5-6 Projektdateien, die nur für IDE X nutzbar sind.



Ant wird auch von diversen IDEs unterstützt. Kompilieren kannste also eh immer auch ohne IDE. Mir scheint du hast überhaupt keinen Plan davon wieviel Funktionalität in den modernen IDEs steckt und mt welchem Aufwand die Implementierung so mancher Arschabwischerfunktion verbunden ist.


----------



## kuhl (11. Aug 2006)

Oh Gott...noch netmal fragen kann man hier ohne dumm angemacht zu werden...ich will Java lernen, aber ich will das net im Texteditor eingeben, ich finde das zu unübersichtilich!!! Und ich muss eben gerade mit den Prog1Tools lernen, aber dazu muss ich die Klasse ersmal irgendwie in das Programm einbinden, damit net immer die Fehlermeldung kommt!!!

Aber wenn ihr mir net helfen wollt, dann such ich mir halt nen anderes Forum!!!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Komfortfeatures sollte ich denn brauchen? Auf Code-completition kann ich auch verzichten. Ist ganz nett, aber ich komm auch ohne aus. Der Editor für die GUI ermöglicht es einem zwar auch, seine Wünsche an die GUI zu realisieren, jedoch gefällt mir der daraus erzeugt Quelltext nicht. Schon allein weil er in den Frame Klassen auch immer gleich alle möglichen Listener-Interfaces implementiert. Das ist dann nicht mehr wirklich übersichtlich.
> 
> Was CVS angeht, das kann man auch per Skript benutzen und brauch keine große IDE dafür. Was bleibt nun noch übrig, was an einer IDE so unverzichtbar sein soll?



Man kann auch alles von der Kommandozeile machen und in Assembler programmieren.....

Wenn du so arbeiten möchtest, ist das deine Entscheidung. Aber deine weiter oben angeführten Argumente kontra IDEs sind ein schlechter Scherz und zeugen nicht gerade davon, dass du dir mal ne Sekunde Gedanken gemacht hast.


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und mehr als ein Programm zu installieren, ist nicht möglich?



Doch, aber solange ein Editor alles macht, was ich brauche; wozu muss ich dann eine IDE installieren?



> Ist doch nicht ernstzunehmendes Geschwafel. Glaubst du die großen IDEs okkupieren mal einfach aus Lust und Laune lauter RAM, den sie gar nicht brauchen?



Ja. Für tausend Extra-Features, die ich nicht brauche. Wenn das jemand braucht, bitte schön. Für meine Zwecke ist das völliug überflüssig,



> Ant wird auch von diversen IDEs unterstützt. Kompilieren kannste also eh immer auch ohne IDE. Mir scheint du hast überhaupt keinen Plan davon wieviel Funktionalität in den modernen IDEs steckt und mt welchem Aufwand die Implementierung so mancher Arschabwischerfunktion verbunden ist.



Ich habe lediglich keine Verwendung für diese "Arschabwischerfunktionen", da ich wie gesagt mit nem normalen Editor wunderbar auskomme. Muss ich alles benutzen, nur weil es viel Zeit gekostet hat, es zu implementieren? Das dürfte auf so ziemlich jedes Programm zutreffen. Auch Editoren, wie Notepad++ haben genug Krimskrams implementiert, der die Programmierer lange genug beschäftigt haben dürfte.



> Man kann auch alles von der Kommandozeile machen und in Assembler programmieren.....
> 
> Wenn du so arbeiten möchtest, ist das deine Entscheidung. Aber deine weiter oben angeführten Argumente kontra IDEs sind ein schlechter Scherz und zeugen nicht gerade davon, dass du dir mal ne Sekunde Gedanken gemacht hast.



Ich mache nicht alles selbst von der Kommandozeile. Ich schreibe mir lediglich scripte, die alles über die Kommandozeile regeln. Dadurch ist das Programm überall einfach zu kompilieren, ohne dass man von weiteren Programmen, als dem java compiler abhängig ist.


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

kuhl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh Gott...noch netmal fragen kann man hier ohne dumm angemacht zu werden...



Hab ich was verpasst? Wo wirst DU in diesem Thread dumm angemacht?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2006)

> Was CVS angeht, das kann man auch per Skript benutzen und brauch keine große IDE dafür. Was bleibt nun noch übrig, was an einer IDE so unverzichtbar sein soll?



Ich nenn einfach mal 10 Punkte:
1. CVS/SVN in die IDE integriert ist wesentlich besser als eine Shell-Version, da man nur ein Programm braucht, und besser die Übersicht waren kann.
2. Du bekommst so gut wie jedes benötigte Entwicklertool für Eclipse.
3. Debugging. Absolut unverzichtbar. Ohne geht nun wirklich nicht.
4. Die Formatierungsfunktion und die Templates sorgen für einen einheitlichen Stil in einer Firma, was die Lesbarkeit fremden Codes erhöht.
5. Das Aufspüren von unnötigem Code und Anweisungen die evtl. zu Problemen führen können.
6. Einfach Möglichkeit zum externalisieren von Strings für Mehrsprachige Applikationen
7. Refactoring. Hast du mal versucht mit einem Texteditor ein Interface oder eine Methodensignatur zu ändern das/die in hunderten verschiedenen Klassen verwendet wird?
8. Profiling
9. JavaDoc-Popups steigern die Produktivität.
10. Inkrementelles builden spart enorm Zeit bei größeren Anwendungen


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

kuhl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh Gott...noch netmal fragen kann man hier ohne dumm angemacht zu werden...ich will Java lernen, aber ich will das net im Texteditor eingeben, ich finde das zu unübersichtilich!!! Und ich muss eben gerade mit den Prog1Tools lernen, aber dazu muss ich die Klasse ersmal irgendwie in das Programm einbinden, damit net immer die Fehlermeldung kommt!!!
> 
> Aber wenn ihr mir net helfen wollt, dann such ich mir halt nen anderes Forum!!!



Aus deinem Post ging mit keinem Wort hervor, worum es sich handelt. Ob es eine selbstgeschrieben Klasse ist, Teil eines Projekts, ein Package aus nem bereits fertigen JAR, und und und.

Um ne ordentliche Antwort zu bekommen, muss man ne ordentliche Frage stellen. Das ist keine Anmache, sondern einfach ne Voraussetzung. Man muss eineige Basics "drin" haben, um überhaupt in der Lage zu sein seine Fragen so stellen zu können, dass man gut verstanden wird. Dabei hilft einem aber keine IDE. Fragen zum Classpath (und darauf läuft es dann wohl irgendwie vielleicht bei dir hinaus) gibts hier zuhauf. Wenn man von der Kommandozeile ein JDK hhalbwegs bedienen kann, hat man schonmal genug Basics, um in einer IDE von alleine auf den einen oder anderen Gedanken zu kommen.

So lange es da aber hakt, tut man sich mit einer großen IDE keinen Gefallen, weil man nur noch mehr und noch komlexere Zusammenhänge auf einmal verstehen muss, um das Ding ordentlich bedienen zu können.  In folgendem Buch findest du auch ein paar Basics zum Thema Eclipse: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Was CVS angeht, das kann man auch per Skript benutzen und brauch keine große IDE dafür. Was bleibt nun noch übrig, was an einer IDE so unverzichtbar sein soll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind zum größten Teil alles Funktionen, wie sie im größeren Umfang benötigt werden; beim Programmieren als Hobby aber kaum zu signifikanter Leistungssteigerung führen.

Ein Debugging Tool ist zudem im Java SDK integriert. Die IDEs zeigen das nur bunter an und springen zur entsprechenden Zeile im Editor.

Was die Formatierung angeht: Mit etwas Disziplin kann man sich auch selbst an die Formatierung anpassen; oder eben einfach mal nen Code Beatufier drüber laufen lassen.

Unnötiger Coder sollte gar nicht erst entstehen, wenn man ein Programm vorher vernünftig durchgeplant hat. Dann stehen auch die Beschaffenheit der Objekte sowie deren Verhältnis zueinander fest, so dass eine Änderung eines Interfaces gar nicht nötig werden sollte.

Das sind wie gesagt zum größten Teil Features, die man als kleiner Hobbyprogrammierer nicht wirklich braucht; da sich die Projekte in einem Rahmen halten, so dass man sie zuerst planen und dann realisieren kann, ohne auf plötzliche Meinungsänderungen von Kunden reagieren zu müssen. Zudem wird man als Anfänger, wenn man Java lernen möchte, von IDEs derart verwöhnt, dass die Anfänge oft gar nicht wissen, wie der compiler eigentlich bedient wird geschweige denn wie man gewisse Fehlermeldungen besser zuordnen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2006)

Ich hab nie von Hobby-Porgrammieren geredet. Ich will dir nur erklären warum ein TextEditor eben KEIN Ersatz für eine IDE ist.

>>Ein Debugging Tool ist zudem im Java SDK integriert. Die IDEs zeigen das nur bunter an und springen zur entsprechenden Zeile im Editor. 

Nicht das Gleiche. Eine IDE kann dir die Werte aller Variablen und Expressions anzeigen. Eine IDE erlaubt dir die Werte von Variablen während dem Debugging zu manipulieren. Eine IDE beherscht Hot-Code-Replacement, was ein enormer Vorteil bei Applikationen ist die zum Teil einige Minuten zum starten brauchen.

>>Was die Formatierung angeht: Mit etwas Disziplin kann man sich auch selbst an die Formatierung anpassen; 

Vieleicht kannst das du, aber können das auch deine Mitarbeiter?

>>Unnötiger Coder sollte gar nicht erst entstehen, wenn man ein Programm vorher vernünftig durchgeplant hat. Dann stehen auch die Beschaffenheit der Objekte sowie deren Verhältnis zueinander fest, so dass eine Änderung eines Interfaces gar nicht nötig werden sollte. 

Wenn du schon mal eine echte Anwendung entwickelt hättest wüsstest du, dass das bloßes Wunschdenken ist.
Anforderungen verschieben sich, Code verschleißt. Beim Entwickeln ist keine Klasse in Stein gemeißelt, Refactoring ist absolut unerlässlich.

Das ein Hobby-Programmierer vieles davon nicht braucht ist mir klar. Jemand der ab und an 'ne Glühbirne wechselt braucht auch kein Oszilloskop. Ist es deshalb unnötig? wohl kaum  :roll:


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ein Hobby-Programmierer vieles davon nicht braucht ist mir klar. Jemand der ab und an 'ne Glühbirne wechselt braucht auch kein Oszilloskop. Ist es deshalb unnötig? wohl kaum  :roll:



Ich sprach die ganze Zeit davon, dass es für mich unnötig ist. Von einem generellen Anwendungsverbot habe ich nie gesprochen 

Viel mehr wurde mir versucht meine Argumentation mit der Startzeit und dem Ressourcenverbrauch auszureden, mit der Rechtfertigung, dass die ganzen Zusatzfeatures in einer IDE eben soviele Ressourcen benötigen.

Davon, dass ich große Softwareprojekte realisieren muss, war nie die Rede, sondern immer nur, dass diese Dinge für mich einfach überflüssig sind. Wenn man diese Features wirklich benötigt, dann wird man sich auch die entsprechenden Ressourcen dafür freihalten. Bei kleinen Hobbyprojekten eine IDE zu benutzen ist für mich, als würde ich alleine mit nem Airbus zum Einkaufen fliegen 

Das käme einer einzelnen Person ebenso umständlich vor. Bis man jedes Mal die Triebwerke hochgefahren hat und seine Starterlaubnis bekommt... dann ein ähnlich komplexes Spiel nochmal beim Landen. Da ist man mit Auto einfach schneller *g* Sicherlich mag sich das ändern, wenn man ne Verkaufsfahrt mit ein paar hundert Pasagieren veranstalten möchte.


----------



## byte (11. Aug 2006)

Ich habe bis vor kurzem noch auf einem 4 Jahre alten Athlon 1700+ mit 512 MB RAM entwickelt und Eclipse problemlos eingesetzt. Selbst Hobbyprojekte bestehend aus einer Klasse programmiere ich mit IDE. Den längeren Programmstart habe ich zeitlich gesehen schon wieder drin, sobald ich für die erste Member Variable Getter und Setter nicht per Hand eintippen muss, sondern sie automatisch erzeuge. Oder mir die Methodenrümpfe des implementierten Interfaces generieren lasse. Oder... oder... oder... :bae:


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Naja soll ja auch die ein oder anderen geben, die im Privatjet in den Urlaub fliegen


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja soll ja auch die ein oder anderen geben, die im Privatjet in den Urlaub fliegen



Wenn der Privatjet ebenfalls kostenlos wäre, würde ich das auch tun.


----------



## kuhl (11. Aug 2006)

Also gut, ich möchte ein Archiv, ist ein *.zip archiv in dem viele *.class dateien sind, in eclipse einbinden. So das ich mit einem import befehl auf dieses Archiv zugreifen kann. Die Prog1Tools sind halt zum einlesen von der Tastatur da.
Beim JBuilder von Borland musste ich auf Tools-->Konfiguration-->JDKs da konnte ich dann das komplete *.zip Archiv hinzufügen und konnte dann mit einer import Anweisung auf diese ganzen Klassen in dem Archiv zugreifen. 

Inetwa so:


```
import Prog1Tools.IOTools;

public class Hallo{
     public static void main(String[] args) {
            int a = IOTools.readInteger("Tastatureingabe: ");
            int b = IOTools.readInteger("Tastatureingabe: ");

            System.out.println(a+b);
     }
}
```

Und genau das will ich jetzt auch mit eclipse machen, aber ich bekomme das nicht hin....und ich habe gedacht ihr könnt mir sagen, wie ich das *.zip Archiv in eclipse einbinden kann...


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Wie gesagt mir ist der Spritverbrauch zu hoch; auch wenn ich den Jet geschenkt bekomme


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

kuhl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also gut, ich möchte ein Archiv, ist ein *.zip archiv in dem viele *.class dateien sind, in eclipse einbinden. So das ich mit einem import befehl auf dieses Archiv zugreifen kann. Die Prog1Tools sind halt zum einlesen von der Tastatur da.
> Beim JBuilder von Borland musste ich auf Tools-->Konfiguration-->JDKs da konnte ich dann das komplete *.zip Archiv hinzufügen und konnte dann mit einer import Anweisung auf diese ganzen Klassen in dem Archiv zugreifen.



Klingt ja grausig, was die Jungs von Borland da treiben. Kein Wunder, dass die ihre Entwicklungs-Tools verkaufen wollen. Class-Dateien in ZIP ist mal schwer doof. Normalerweise fasst man solche kompilierten Projekte, sog Bibliotheken (Librarys, Libs) in JAR-Dateien (.jar) zusammen. Obowhl es sich eigentlich nur um ein unbenanntes ZIP handelt (man kann JARs mit jedem ZIP-Programm entpacken), ist es höchst unüblich .zip zu verwenden.

JAR-Dateien kann man in Eclipse als Libraries zum Build-Path eines Projekts hinzufügen. Entweder lokal als JAR, oder auch als in der ganzen IDE definierte Lib. Mglw. reicht es, wenn du dein .zip einfach in .jar umbenennst und entsprechend über zum Build-Path über die Projekt-Eigenschaften hinzufügst. Alles was nicht im Build-Path ist (oder als offenes Projekt in Eclipse existiert, welchers dem aktuellen Projekt zugeordnet ist), ist gewissermaßen nicht bekannt, kann nicht erreicht werden und damit auch nicht genutzt (wie du ja schon gemerkt hast).


----------



## kuhl (11. Aug 2006)

Okay...cool danke, es hat geklappt...
Also ich konnte jetzt das gesamte zip Archiv einbinden...


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

Geht das auch als Zip, oder musstest du es umbenennen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Aug 2006)

Bitte mal den Thread passend umbennenen, sonst mach ich das...
(wehe wehe...)


----------

